# Wife left me



## kamelilo (Mar 22, 2013)

It was valentines day. i came home and gave my wife some flowers. She was quiet and has been quiet fro a long time. I asked what was wrong. long story short, she stated she was not happy and was not in love with me. Found out she was seeing other men texting and calling. We have 2 kids a 4 year old and a 2 year old. last week she moved to her moms house. I carried for days. Finally i came to realize that i cannot change how she feels. Initially I wanted her back but after going through a soul searching i realized why do I want to be with someone who does not love me. We have the kids 50/50 which is not bad. She is talking to other men now. I have to admit I'm at fault too. I did not give her the attention she wanted but she choose to bail out rather than work out our issues. I'm starting not to miss her at all. I talk to her only on matters involving the kids. She states that I'm hostile to her but I only want to keep our conversation short . It has only been a week 2 weeks since she moved out. Any advice on how to proceed


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Go to the coping with infidelity section. You'll get some great advice there on how to move forward from this point


----------



## Pops001 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sounds like you're doing everything right and it seems like you're moving in the right direction to a happier life. You're showing her you don't need her and she could be seeing this as a threat to lose you for good. She just might want you back in a while. Keep up the good work, stick with it. This may help you when and if you need to make a difficult decision


----------



## kamelilo (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you for the support


----------



## kamelilo (Mar 22, 2013)

Well the story was I did not pay attention to her the last two years. I was in school full time and we had two kids. It was actually nursing school. My drive to my clinical s was 74 miles one way. I was doing the best I could between balancing school work and family life. I have to admit my flaws . maybe I did not afford her the time she wanted, but you just don't walk away like that. Now she is living with her parents. We have 50/50 custody so far. I cried like a baby because I did not want my kids to be brought up in a broken home. She is a good mother just does not have her head in the right place right now.She is seeing someone who is telling her all the right things. I told her the grass is not greener on the other side and by the time she realizes that I will be gone. I refuse to let her bring me down. It was till i got to this site and started reading everyone ones situation and I realized I was not alone


----------

